# have you ever been punished by Teachers/School?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Sharew us ur story 

I think today kids punish their teachers!! lolol

-================

in kindergarten: I was the only kid who: GO TO THE CORNER!!! BI/tch!! with other kids she always :clap with me :mum!!!!

4th Grade & 5th Grade: I couldn't enjoy a week without a problem!!! there was that EVIL man who work in the offices ! he turned the whole school against me!! I did nothing to him!! I was just 9 y.o.!!! (he was an evil!!!! he tried to destry another kid future! coz *he* was an *orphan*

1- they claimed that I damaged a bus seat!! ME that quite skinny kid!! :um there was like 30 40 monkies!!!

2- they wanted to kicki me out of school claiming that I beated a nother kid in the bus!! he was badly injured and his fathere who's in the national guard will turn the school up-sdie down!!!! (the kid was just sick for 4 days! and his father didn't say a word!!))

those two r the worst!!

5th Grade:There was a quite Sadi!!st teacher who %^&^& u can guess!! ........ coz he knew that by end of the year he left to his country!

I used to spend more time in the offices than classes!!!! every time I forgot a homework! or did a tiny mistake I find my self in the offcies!! 

BTW, my panic attacks started when I was in 5th grade!!!

=========

If one day I became a father!! I want my son to be a troublemaker!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh. I have been punished by teachers many times. Mostly about my grades. I mean, I'm not stupid at all. I just didn't give a sh*t about school.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i wrote a note calling a teacher a *****, and somehow (i still to this day don't know how) she found it, haha


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Once or twice. I wasn't being disruptive, it was for things like being late to school or handing in an assignment late or something along those lines, I don't even remember lol.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never been punished much by teachers, but I have gotten in trouble for being late before.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

In 6th grade I got sent to another classroom because I teased my friend about getting sent to another classroom and we ended up switching witch classroom we were suppose to go for. And later in the year I spit down some stairs to hit a spiderweb but this ***** caught me and sent me to the office. And then me and two other guys got in trouble for messing with this one kid. Then I got a detention for failing to bring my Spanish homework last year. The first and only time that ***** did that.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, many times. Despite being very shy I was rather rebellious back then. I was sent to the principal's office countless times, given lots of detentions, suspended twice, even threatened with expulsion.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I got in trouble once for some bull**** reason. I was put in a tutoring program because I did poorly on the math portion of a state test. I must've missed the day that they put me in this program because I have no memory of being notified that I was supposed to be going to a different room every time I had study hall. My parents weren't notified either. And I got called to the vice principle's office and he was a total ******* and didn't believe me when I told him that I didn't know I was supposed to be going to this tutor. He accused me of ditching. Idk why the tutor was even necessary because at the time I was maintaining a B in algebra and I had taken that test a year before. I pointed that out to him, but he got even more pissed. I was pretty upset afterwards. 
Apart from that, I never got in trouble for anything. Teachers poked fun at me a lot for being quiet though.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

The last time I was punished in school was in elementary school.

The entire class gasped and was in shock that I got in trouble.

haha


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes, for no reason once. i was just threatened though. but the teacher was a ****. people were copying off of me on a test, and she put the blame ALL on me! she said something like "if you dont let people stop cheating, i'm going to make you redo this whole bull**** thing(whatever we were reading, i dont remember) and put you in detention while doing it". **** her.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

but thats the only thing i ever remember getting in "trouble" for. oh, that and writing my own note to get out of P.E. haha...i was a fat kid and they ran us around like ****ing slaves, while they sat on their fat sorry asses and did nothing. that p.e. teacher was a douche too, he told me he'd make me work harder than everyone else. **** him too.
so many ****ty teachers in the school systems here.

but there were so many times people were mean to ME and never got in trouble for it. one time some ****s pulled a chair out from under me and made me hit my head on the edge of a table. but did anyone care? no. they just shook their finger at them and told em not to do it again. bunch of retards running this school system.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, during recess in elementary school. I don't even remember why exactly... A couple friends and I were just being silly. The lunch lady forced us to face the wall several metres apart from each other. It wasn't a very effective punishment; we just spent most of the time mouthing words to each other and laughing. Anyways, other than that, not really... Except for those class detentions.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yes, a good few times. I was never a deliberate trouble maker, i just sometimes engaged my mouth before my brain. And then there were a few teachers who had serious issues and took up stuff the wrong way.

I told a teacher to **** off when i was 12 - but it was completely by accident. I was thinking it in my head and i just came out. Obviously my side of the story never held up. :stu

Got kicked out of class for the following: eating in class, jumping for joy when my teacher said she would be out for 2 weeks, got caught mimicing a teacher, not doing homework.....
the most baffling one was when i asked one teacher if we were getting a test the next day :con she went psycho on me, never seen someone so close to a breakdown. what a ****ing muppet she was.

I've blocked out the rest.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

First week of 6th grade I skipped gym class because of SA, 2 times in a row...
They found me and I ran :/ .. I ended up getting kicked out of school - my parents where livid and made me go to an old fashion catholic school ops , I did not mess around in school again, I think seeing other kids get paddled put more of a fear in me..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Never! I was a goody two shoes thank you very much.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah all the time. Twice I got suspended for things I didn't do. My 8th grade teacher would pull my hair if she caught me reading in class. A year later she was fired for slapping a student. My high school principal had it out for me, he would do the "I'm watching you," gesture when he saw me. I had to serve 2 months of summer detentions I had so many. Mostly for petty things. That being said, I don't think I was ever a trouble maker, just went to catholic school where things are very strict.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

Never, and concentrating on being so perfect all the time made me hate going to school. I was not afraid of the school or teachers, but what my parents would do to me if I ever were to cause trouble.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I was such a badass in elementary school :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Got my rear end paddle a lot in elementary school. Other kids would do things and get away with it. But if I did anything I was hauled to the Principal's office to get my butt paddle. The Principal was a mean *******. The first thing you seen when you went into his office was that big paddle hanging on the wall of his office. Later on in Junior high and HS I pretty much kept out of trouble by keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

copper said:


> Got my rear end paddle a lot in elementary school. Other kids would do things and get away with it. But if I did anything I was hauled to the Principal's office to get my butt paddle. The Principal was a mean *******. The first thing you seen when you went into his office was that big paddle hanging on the wall of his office. Later on in Junior high and HS I pretty much kept out of trouble by keeping my mouth shut.


OMG! Paddling we rare for even me. I think I only saw one person get paddled and that was in 1982 (toward the end of first grade). They ended all that stuff by 1985. They should bring it back, though.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Had a teacher who hated my guts for no reason back in elementary school. So, yeah.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Nah, never even gotten a detention


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nah, I was a bored loner and I didn't care about doing anything punishable.


----------



## OneVision (Jun 23, 2012)

I was bullied a lot when I was younger and since I had a bad habit of always punching them in the face I got in trouble a lot. They only blamed me, the ones bullying me always got away...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG! Paddling we rare for even me. I think I only saw one person get paddled and that was in 1982 (toward the end of first grade). They ended all that stuff by 1985. They should bring it back, though.


Common in the 1970's when I was in elementary school. They did quit the practice in the 1980's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

copper said:


> Common in the 1970's when I was in elementary school. They did quit the practice in the 1980's.


I just remember hearing the word "paddling", even with those wooden paddles that came with that rubber ball and elastic string, made us nervous even if we weren't doing anything. :afr


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I was picked on a lot in school by the other kids. Once when I couldn't take anymore, I told my teacher about it. This was in 2nd grade, I think. She punished ME too, for "tattling". Needless to say I learned to shut up and just suffer whatever they wanted to do without saying anything.

Also in grade school we had a teacher's aid who made fun of me in front of the whole class because I had trouble learning to skip. She picked on me a lot, too.

So yeah, no big surprise I have SA.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Teachers prasied my silence up till 5th grade. After 5th grade everything started becoming groupworw, and I all of a sudden became a difficult kid. Making many teachers dislike and make fun of me. The only "bullies" I ever had were adults.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

They still did paddling when I was in grade school. I got the paddle a few times but frankly, it didn't hurt at all and wasn't the slightest bit traumatic. I wasn't a bad kid so I really didn't get much punishment.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Let me think about that for a moment only remember a few incidents two from middle and one from elementary school.

1. In elementary school I was sent to the Vice Principals office remember thinking she was a ***** don't recall why I was sent there though.
2. In Middle School I was made to sit in a room for a couple periods for knocking some bully on his rear. It was well worth it though since it ended the constant harassment in an instant.
3. In Middle School I think I had trouble for basically cursing out a teacher and refusing to team with someone who made my life hell. Don't remember what they did about it if anything though.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, lol. I was quite mischievious (sp) in high school. I got in a ton of trouble but by the time I was leaving school I got along with most of my teachers and the staff. I was pretty wild in my 2nd - 5th years at school, though. I did it to show off and try impress people, not because I hated the teachers or anything. I'd have "rubber fights" with my friends, chuck stuff across the room at them, make stupid noises, graffiti the walls and tables and occasionally i'd cross the line and throw equipment out the windows, drop stuff from the staircase on to teachers, refuse to do any sort of work in their classes, chuck eggs at their cars and skip my Peer Tutoring class to hide in an empty room with my friend and build towers with random desks and chairs.  

It was all a bit of fun really and I was certainly never violent or too disruptive. I think the fact I done well with my grades and was pretty well liked by some teachers pretty much saved me from being expelled, though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Low effort, late homeworks, concern over my grades. 

A teacher found me being quiet annyoing I think so he acted like a bigger prick with me than what was deserved.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Class detention -_-'

also I made a pencil tower in the 2nd year of highschool
(2 pencils side by side, then 2 across their ends.. and so on)
..and the teacher didn't like how I stole the class' attention or something so he broke the pencil tower :/


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

jJoe said:


> A teacher found me being quiet annyoing I think so he acted like a bigger prick with me than what was deserved.


I had 3 teachers who went out of their way to not pick me to talk/read a book, which was really cool of them.

Oh and we had to do a class presentation in the last year of highschool, for history, but our group of 3.. we just kinda didn't do anything, this one guy was too busy telling stories and making us laugh (every time we had history). And it was like a hilarious secret that the (kinda young, female) teacher kept forgetting to make us do it. While the other groups went and made their presentations while we didn't have anything to show. That class was one where we didn't do any work generally. And we got away with not doing it somehow. Most awesome thing in school ever.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

alittleunwell said:


> Also in grade school we had a teacher's aid who made fun of me in front of the whole class because I had trouble learning to skip. She picked on me a lot, too.


Oh, man, what a dick.

I had a teacher's aid and she was really nice, encouraged me with my drawing..


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I must've written the line "I will never be late again" at least 50,000 times throughout middle school.

It was such an effective punishment, obviously.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I did a lot in Elementary School but by Middle School I started getting my act together.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

punished? not really. but i've been 'yelled at' by teachers, not very often though. when it did happen, it felt horrible in K-12


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmm, punished isn't the right word for my past experiences... I've gotten in trouble a few times but I don't ever remember getting detention and I've never been suspended. 

- In grade 5 I got yelled at by the teacher (in front of the whole class!) because I was chewing gum during music class. He made me get up from my desk, walk all the way across the room to the garbage can, and spit it out... while all the other students just sat there and stared. I was embarrassed at first but got pissed off later because he caught other students chewing gum and never humiliated them in front of the other students like he did to me.
- In grade 6 my friend and I had to talk to the principal because of a nasty note we wrote about one of our ex-friends. It was pretty bad, some of the stuff we said about this friend, but we denied everything. I don't even remember why we started hating her.
- In grade 7 I did my homework in green ink and my teacher sent me out of the classroom to "think about what I did." I ended up sitting out the whole hour even though she meant for me to "reflect" for like 5 minutes. So I got in trouble again for staying out too long. LOL 

I'm sure there's more but these ones stick out in my mind the most.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

copper said:


> Common in the 1970's when I was in elementary school. They did quit the practice in the 1980's.


80's??!!! that is too late!! thought ameircans r the first in everything ! lolol



millenniumman75 said:


> I just remember hearing the word "paddling", even with those wooden paddles that came with that rubber ball and elastic string, made us nervous even if we weren't doing anything. :afr


post a photo,, coz I really want to c that thing??!!! :um


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was punished two or three times. I remember getting in trouble for banging my plastic jai alai scoop (I have no idea what that thing is actually called) on the gymnasium floor in grade one. A bunch of other kids were doing it, and it seemed like fun!

In middle school I got in trouble for laughing at the funny things the bad boys said and did in homeroom. One day a boy set his pants on fire, and I pretty much died laughing. Then I got in trouble.

And in high school I was punished for going on MSN with my friend in computer class. I probably wouldn't have been caught if my username flashing at the bottom of my friend's screen hadn't been "I hate computers," ahahaha.

All these memories crack me up immensely.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Only remember one time in 5th grade. Decided to skip creative arts class to go to recess, but got caught. My homeroom teacher was unbelievably furious for some reason and started yelling (literally screaming at me) in front of the whole class. I am pretty sure there was something else going on with her that day, because that just seemed way too overly dramatic for something as small as this. Either way, it was still pretty traumatizing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> 80's??!!! that is too late!! thought ameircans r the first in everything ! lolol
> 
> post a photo,, coz I really want to c that thing??!!! :um










<- remove the ball and elastic band, and the part can be used as a paddle.

In my search - I now have this question. Outside of SAS, can you imagine somebody getting paddled by this?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pita said:


> I was punished two or three times. I remember getting in trouble for banging my plastic jai alai scoop (I have no idea what that thing is actually called) on the gymnasium floor in grade one. A bunch of other kids were doing it, and it seemed like fun!
> 
> In middle school I got in trouble for laughing at the funny things the bad boys said and did in homeroom. One day a boy set his pants on fire, and I pretty much died laughing. Then I got in trouble.
> 
> ...


I got pulled out of class in the second grade (1982-83 :lol) after lunch with three other people - I was laughing (yeah people here who know me know I laugh a LOT) about what was done during lunch. We had butterscotch pudding one day and one of the kids said he thought it looked like "cat manure dog manure horse manure" (saying it fast, and I lost it). The teacher was really upset at the other kids for some reason. When the boy said that I nearly failed at keeping myself from laughing again!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I got pulled out of class in the second grade (1982-83 :lol) after lunch with three other people - I was laughing (yeah people here who know me know I laugh a LOT) about what was done during lunch. We had butterscotch pudding one day and one of the kids said he thought it looked like "cat manure dog manure horse manure" (saying it fast, and I lost it). The teacher was really upset at the other kids for some reason. When the boy said that I nearly failed at keeping myself from laughing again!


I would probably die laughing _now_ at such a phrase.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

A few times. 

In kindergarten I got in trouble for throwing blocks around and had a time out. Anytime a teacher punished me I took it as a sign that they hate me so I was always fearful of doing anything bad after that. I remember in first grade we had teh green card, yellow card, red card thing. I always wanted my card to be green. If you went to the restroom, you would get a yellow card so I held it in quite a few times :teeth.

In third grade, I said the word "heck" and someone thought I said the word "hell" or something. I might have had a bit of a temper. I dont remember but the teacher gave us a time out. I felt stupid after that. 

That's about it. I never got in trouble in middle school/high school.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was so deathly shy as a kid that I hardly ever got into trouble in school.

There were a few exceptions however:

First Grade: Had to stay after school along with a girl (my first crush :kiss :love2 :heart ) for talking and laughing in class.

Third Grade: Got in trouble along with two other guys for drawing naked pictures of the girls sitting in front of us. Mom was told of this. She wasn't happy. :mum

Fifth Grade: Another kid told me a joke and I just couldn't stop laughing. Had to stand up in front of the class and tell them what was sooo funny.

Sixth Grade: Had to write "I will not throw snowballs" 100 times on the blackboard for throwing snowballs at a delivery truck along with a bunch of other guys. Also got my first trip to the Principal's office. :afr

High School: Got caught skipping class along with another kid. Teacher called my mom. Luckily, she wasn't home and she never found out about it. :um


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I skipped a ton of classes, had a million detentions and dropped out. El sucko.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I've gotten detentions a few times and in primary school the headmistress was my number one enemy <.< but that's about it~


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

When I was in my teens I rebelled against authority a lot. I was a freethinker in a Catholic grammer school, and a very elite grammar school for the area. 

I feel a great deal of my insecurities stem from that time. I would have excelled in a less stuffy atmosphere where my character and boisterous nature would have been nurtured instead of continuously beaten down and called 'wrong' for being me. 

I went into that grammar school a content and happy, confident person and I left it an insecure, unconfident, doubt-ridden individual who has been trying to repair that damage for years since and am only now starting to see an improvement.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I was suspended once for a really retarded reason. I was using paint during computers (6th grade) and I had to go to the bathroom really bad. So I drew a kid who peed his pants. It was just a pair of pants with yellow on it! My dad was pretty pissed at the school. -.-

I also got arrested for skipping class in 8th grade. It was an accident though, the cops were looking for 2 kids who were smoking weed earlier that day. They thought we were the two kids because my friend ran when he saw the police car, and I just followed after him. The cop handcuffed me and my friend and eventually some other cops came and said we weren't the right kids. I was escorted back to school, and had a nasty talk with several teachers whom I didn't even know and the dean. This was the first time I ditched by the way, so now every time I skip a class, I'm paranoid as hell..


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I got detention at my old school all the time.
The teachers were always accusing me of something and I would argue with them and when they were clutching at straws to further advance their own bullsh*t opinion they told me I was acting "inappropriate".

And for silly things, too. Like throwing a single crisp into the waste-paper basket for instance.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Pre-K - 8th grade, yes a bunch of times. High School not too much.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The only detention I ever got in high school was for wearing my hood up because I was cold...We've got a badass here :cig


----------

